# Logitech illuminated easy-switch bluetooth keyboard



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, those of you who were reading the other Logitech bluetooth keyboard thread know that I've been lusting after this keyboard:


It has one touch switching between three devices, and I switch between my iPad and my Fire (and my iPod Touch) pretty often, so that was appealing. I also do a lot of typing in the dark or semi-dark (never mind) and the illuminated keyboard appealed to me. Had talked the hubster into getting me one for Christmas at $97; price down today to $79.99!!!! In stock on Dec 6, ordered and will be here next week. Can't open until Christmas. 

Anyway, it's a good price for this keyboard; a couple of you expressed interest, so I thought I'd let you know. The image links to Amazon.

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Ohhhhh, wait, one keyboard can pair with 3 things and switch between them?!?!?!

Dang you Betsy, you might have just spent my birthday money for me!! 

ETA: ordered.... does this mean I have to cancel the Pyrex lightening deal I bought for myself this morning now


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> Ohhhhh, wait, one keyboard can pair with 3 things and switch between them?!?!?!
> 
> Dang you Betsy, you might have just spent my birthday money for me!!


Yep, the F1, F2 and F3 keys look like they're the one-key switches. The price drop brings it down to about normal for a good bluetooth keyboard, I think. I'm a happy girl. I keep patting the image and saying "My precioussssss." 

Read the specs carefully, I don't believe it works with Windows XP....

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yep, the F1, F2 and F3 keys look like they're the one-key switches. The price drop brings it down to about normal for a good bluetooth keyboard, I think.


It is more than I paid for my Apple keyboard - which I love....



> I'm a happy girl. I keep patting the image and saying "My precioussssss."


This shall make me smile all day - and I need it today!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> It is more than I paid for my Apple keyboard - which I love....
> This shall make me smile all day - and I need it today!!


I think I paid $69.99 for my Apple keyboard? Which I love. So in the same range....

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think I paid $69.99 for my Apple keyboard? So in the same range....


Close enough.... i think when I ordered mine Amazon didn't have the newest version and I bought it from Apple and had to pay shipping? OR I bought a refurb and paid shipping.

I don't normally impulse by keyboards, but I can see this being of use. I figure I shall try it and send it back if i hate it! I think the kids will want to use the BT one, and so this gives "me" one to use again after that. Speaking of which, that reminds me I need to move the computer.

Oh and the pyrex set - the kids can give it to me for Christmas! LOL!!


----------



## stupidhuman (Jun 22, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Read the specs carefully, I don't believe it works with Windows XP....
> 
> Betsy


On the Amazon page for the item, the second 5 star reviewer says he has it working with XP.

Maybe there is hope for XP users.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

stupidhuman said:


> On the Amazon page for the item, the second 5 star reviewer says he has it working with XP.
> 
> Maybe there is hope for XP users.


The guy that got it working with XP said he had to call them.

I run XP in a virtual world on my Mac under Fusion, so i'm going to assume it will work.... I shouldn't need to be in XP next quarter, and I can always leave my wired extended keyboard connected if i have to... but I shall check that out when it arrives.

I'm so excited about this - I returned the stupid headphones I bought because they wouldn't stay on my ears, so this satisfies my techno-gear craving


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Tracey!  Bluetooth keyboard AND Pyrex!  A girl CAN have it all!

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, Tracey! Bluetooth keyboard AND Pyrex! A girl CAN have it all!


I figure it is good my kids like beans and pasta.... 

I've been wanting another 9x13 pyrex pan, or something in that range. The set this morning for $30 should allow me to dump some other icky stuff I have left. Now i'm down to 2 things to replace in the kitchen (for now), my 4 qt sauce pan and my stock pot. Need a good lightening deal on stainless!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've wishlisted it. . . .I have a bt keyboard that is serviceable. . . .  but that does look really good. . . . .


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I've wishlisted it. . . .I have a bt keyboard that is serviceable. . . . but that does look really good. . . . .


You can do it Ann.... just push that little yellow button.... 

ETA: My pyrex is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow instead of wednesday!!! Which is good, less work on Wednesday means an earlier night of babysitting... poor guy worked until 10:30 Friday night.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The reviews are really excellent.  And I literally switch back and forth between the Fire and the iPad.  This will make it much, much easier.  I don't pair my BT keyboard with the Fire much because it's a bit of a process.  I either type onscreen or use the iPad.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe I'll buy it and then give it to the Hubs to wrap for me. 

Hey, I could get The Boy one as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Maybe I'll buy it and then give it to the Hubs to wrap for me.


Fred was quite happy to not have to think about a gift. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, Ed usually is too. . . but I actually already bought something for him to give me.  And we did just order the new family room furniture. . . . . .

Still, Aunt Betty was a typing teacher. . . so she wouldn't mind me spending some of her money on such a thing.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah, Ed usually is too. . . but I actually already bought something for him to give me. And we did just order the new family room furniture. . . . . .


LOL.... I'm sure he could find something else to throw under the tree for himself 



> Still, Aunt Betty was a typing teacher. . . so she wouldn't mind me spending some of her money on such a thing.


There you have it, Aunt Betty would INSIST if she was here to do so!

My boyfriend stayed with us last week and was ragging on a few of my pans (hey, he was cooking - it was allowed!). When we were at Tuesday morning I pointed out a 2-pack of stainless skillets I wanted but couldn't really buy. He said he'd buy them - then remembered he had already gotten me a birthday present... so he asked me why i needed them - I said, remember the pans you didn't like? He bought them  He will be pleased with the new pyrex bowls too - and I shall be happy to let him cook when he gets back to town!

Meanwhile.... join the crowd Ann...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And I notice that Windows XP is now checked as one of the systems it is compatible with; I think that has changed.

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Mine shipped!!!! Supposed to be here Friday.

ACK. Mine Shipped!!! The cash for it is sitting here on my desk! OOPS!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aaargh!!!!!  I checked when I got up; no indication of shipping; anticipated delivery on Tuesday...off to check again... 

(Though it really doesn't matter...I can't have it before Christmas.) *pouts*

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Aaargh!!!!! I checked when I got up; no indication of shipping; anticipated delivery on Tuesday...off to check again...


Well that stinks - you enabled before me! I checked my email on my phone and couldn't figure out what I had shipping - and it was the keyboard.



> (Though it really doesn't matter...I can't have it before Christmas.) *pouts*


Hmmmm...

1. There is a perk to being single! (or at least just dating someone that is Jewish  , who asked for a Christmas present. HA. Told him since he was in Vegas working during Chanukah, and doesn't do Christmas, he'd have to wait until his birthday in April..... )
2. There is a perk to using birthday money for it!
3. I'm really thinking that you had at least better open it and make sure it works as expected so that you don't get a dud Christmas present!

I'm guessing mine is shipping from a different warehouse. Oh yuck, I just checked it - they shipped it "smart post". I bet I don't get it Friday!! (And that means it probably shipped from Georgia)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> Well that stinks - you enabled before me! I checked my email on my phone and couldn't figure out what I had shipping - and it was the keyboard.
> 
> Hmmmm...
> 
> ...


Hubby knows about Amazon's generous return period for Christmas gifts.. 



> I'm guessing mine is shipping from a different warehouse. Oh yuck, I just checked it - they shipped it "smart post". I bet I don't get it Friday!! (And that means it probably shipped from Georgia)


I'm off to obsessively check my mail again...

EDIT: Mine now says "Not Yet Shipped" but anticipated delivery on Friday. Yay! Hubby says I can fondle the box when it comes. 

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hubby knows about Amazon's generous return period for Christmas gifts..


But, but, but.... that doesn't let you have FUN on Christmas! LOL!!!



> I'm off to obsessively check my mail again...


I have NEVER, EVER done that.... 



> EDIT: Mine now says "Not Yet Shipped" but anticipated delivery on Friday. Yay! Hubby says I can fondle the box when it comes.


Ohhhhh, fondling is good!!! Oh honey, but it was not sealed... it just fell out of the box and paired itself all up!!! 

OK, if you really don't get to play with it until CHristmas I will take one for the team and report back on how it works. Although it will be with my Mac Mini, iPad and iPhone (and/or the kids Nabi's for the Android side). I guess this means I need to clean my desk off again to have room for my iPad on here.... (school finishes the 14th - i'm drowning until then!). Although the Fire HD i have to set up should be here to try too, unless he changes his mind again... i swear, they say we women are wishy washy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> But, but, but.... that doesn't let you have FUN on Christmas! LOL!!!


Oh, I'll have fun on Christmas, for sure! 

And now mine says "Shipping Soon!" Yay!!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, I'll have fun on Christmas, for sure!


You really don't want to know where my mind keeps going.... 



> And now mine says "Shipping Soon!" Yay!!!!!!


YAHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

I wonder if it comes charged at all? My lack of patience and all that.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, I'll have fun on Christmas, for sure!
> 
> And now mine says "Shipping Soon!" Yay!!!!!!
> 
> Betsy


Given that we just ordered the LR furniture, and I put it on my Amazon Visa, I'll soon have a bunch of points to spend. . .perhaps this is what I'll spend them on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine's been shipped!

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mine's been shipped!
> 
> Betsy


Mine hasn't hit the post office tracking yet.... i'm going to be shocked if it actually shows up in town friday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine is being shipped by A-1 Courier Services.    Out of Breinigsville, PA.  "Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier."

Thankfully, the granddaughter's Christmas gift is being shipped by UPS and is also scheduled to be here on Friday.  We'll see.

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

UGH.

There was some courier service at the Home Depot dock today - i was picking up my packages from the UPS guy along with his daughters gymnastics clothes. He was waiting for FedEx to unload. I was thinking then - man, i'm glad that guy isn't coming to my house! LOL!!

Speaking of which he just finished for the day... 8:40 tonight.

Guess we will see if the courier beats the (non)smart post one! LOL!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Had a small windfall, so just ordered -- be here Monday. . . .maybe I'll save it for Christmas. . . .maybe not.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine says "in transit."

Ann, I'll be interested in hearing who the shipper for yours is.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll post when they say. . . .


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Had a small windfall, so just ordered -- be here Monday. . . .maybe I'll save it for Christmas. . . .maybe not.


Bwahahahahahaha.......

My tracking hasn't updated beyond "INfo sent to the shipper" - Amazon is saying it has shipped, but the post office has not record of it. Which means it is still in FedEx's hands.

Smart Post.... what a stupid name! 

Then there is the kids dress that is supposed to be here Friday... and won't be until saturday.... but I paid for Friday.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine is in Beltsville, MD....  (less than an hour from me, for Tracey's benefit.)

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mine is in Beltsville, MD.... (less than an hour from me, for Tracey's benefit.)
> 
> Betsy


I'll be out that way today.. I can pick it up for you 

I ordered mine this morning as well. It is supposed to be here Monday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooohhhh. . . .next time we have a meet up we can all bring the keyboards and see if they fight with each other in the bluetoothesphere.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'll be out that way today.. I can pick it up for you
> 
> I ordered mine this morning as well. It is supposed to be here Monday.


Uh-huh. Keep your hands off my keyboard.

It's shineeeeeeeeeeeey.....

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mine is in Beltsville, MD.... (less than an hour from me, for Tracey's benefit.)
> 
> Betsy


hey now, I'm better with VA geography than other places!! Lol!

However, I'm sitting at my parents table and my tracking says mine is.... In my mailbox!!! 

Guess I have to make that trek when I get home!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mine says "in transit."
> 
> Ann, I'll be interested in hearing who the shipper for yours is.
> 
> Betsy


Coming Lasership -- was shipped today. . . .wonder what the chances are I'll get it tomorrow instead of Monday. . . 'course, I won't be home. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's here, it's here, it's here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's hubby holding it:









And, it fell out of the Amazon packaging...









Betsy

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And how it compares to the Apple keyboard. And it comes charged!









Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Initial test; works exactly as advertised; set up is easy as explained in the instructions, and it's one key switching between devices.

Looking forward to using this again  on Christmas Day.

Betsy
typing on her Logitech 810 Keyboard....


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

> And, it fell out of the Amazon packaging...


Ha. I knew it would do that!!!!

I'm still 20+ minutes from mine. Hmph.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I convinced the hubster as the official Logitech Illuminated Bluetooth Easy-Switch keyboard, I should at least be able to test it out.

It's back in its packaging now and I'm on the Apple keyboard.  It's very nice, though.  It's maybe a 1/2 inch longer than the Apple, same width.  3/4 of an ounce heavier.

There's a support page with a downloadable version of the manual that comes with it, and a support forum for all Logitech devices.

It comes with a cable to charge via computer and you can use while charging.  I'm going to be charging via one of my USB wall chargers; I'm assuming that's okay....most of the time, I won't have a PC around to use.

I didn't play with the lighted keyboard aspect much...but there's a home key that worked on both the iPad and Fire, and the volume key worked on the Fire (I didn't try it on the iPad before putting it away).

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

The keys are definitely more spread out than the Apple Extended i was using. I keep missing the ' key when i type. And enter is a bit more of reach on the pinky.

The light seems to come on and off (note, I haven't read the manual or opened it - just took it out and paired it with the computer, which was easy peasy). The volume controls work on my Mini - which is good because they were different function keys on the Apple keyboard, and I use them almost every day. 

Guess now I shall read the book before I attempt to pair it with my phone.... 

oh and my desk mat is warped (i put something hot on it, oops) and the keyboard won't sit flat. The apple did for some reason - i guess because the bottom was "hollow"... I can't dwell on it right now - i'm tired!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There didn't seem to be much about the lighting in the manual...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I wondered if you'd get yours early, Betsy, 'cause I got a text earlier this evening that mine should be delivered tomorrow.  I guess I'll give it to Ed to wrap for me.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

It has to have a proximity sensor in it for the lighting - i wave my hand near it and it lights up. It is kinda cool - but strange too! I wonder if i go into "keyboard preferences" there would be anything on settings....

I should read the book to find out how to tell what lever the battery is charged to too!

The other issue for me as a Mac user is the "apple" key is the Windows key (is that what that 4 box thing is?), and that isn't next to the space-bar like i'm used to, I might have to remap that one if i can. I do that without looking.

Ann, i think yours will probably accidentally fall out of the package too!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, you guys are really making me want one of these.  I finally made the decision to keep the 8.9" and sell my original Fire, so now I need toys to go with my new friend!

Any way we can get a picture of the actual keyboard with somebody's hands or something in the picture, so I can get an idea of the size?  I don't have an Apple one, and actual measurements never translate into real size in my brain.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a couple different threads about great keyboards here.  This one is great if you're like me and have several devices that you want to use it with.  There's another one that has a great keyboard AND cover for $20; the keyboard can be used separately.

But I really liked the keyboard for the ten minutes I used it before Scrooge wrapped it up for Christmas.    

Betsy


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm sure Scrooge would say you were lucky he even let you look at it, lol!  

It looks like a great keyboard.  I like the illuminated ones and I already have a case, but I sure like the price on the other one better.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

lindnet said:


> I'm sure Scrooge would say you were lucky he even let you look at it, lol!
> 
> It looks like a great keyboard. I like the illuminated ones and I already have a case, but I sure like the price on the other one better.


Yes, the other one looks great, too. If I didn't need something to work with several devices, I'd really be tempted by the other one. You can't beat the price!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aaaargh.  Fred has gone to sleep so I pulled it out to play with again (I'm SUCH a kid.)  Typing on it now, and I'm switching back and forth between the Fire and the iPad.  Love it so far.

EXCEPT:
On the iOS devices, the CTRL key doesn't work.  Works fine on the Android device.  Anyone else out there, when you get it, have an issue with the CTRL key on an iOS device--Heather?  I use it all the time for copy and paste.  CTRL-C, CTRL-V; CTRL-A for control all....  I've got a post into the Logitech support forum.

On the Android and the iOS, the Home key (F11) takes one back to the home screen.  The volume controls work for both devices.  The illumination works fine, one can change it to off or one of four brightness settings.

I've needed very little adjustment to get used to it compared to the Apple bluetooth keyboard that I'd been using.  If I can get the CTRL key sorted out, this is going to be a great keyboard.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Weird that the one key doesn't work on iThings -- of course, I don't have any, so it won't affect me. 

What'll you give me not to tell Fred you've been unwrapping the toys and playing with them while he sleeps?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There was no unwrapping. 



Ann in Arlington said:


> Weird that the one key doesn't work on iThings -- of course, I don't have any, so it won't affect me.


I know, right?

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy, I'm not home to try it, but try the windows key instead of control. That is what I had to do for my Mac for copy-paste to work. 

I have to figure out how to remap it because I have like 20 years of using that key! Lol!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> Betsy, I'm not home to try it, but try the windows key instead of control. That is what I had to do for my Mac for copy-paste to work.
> 
> I have to figure out how to remap it because I have like 20 years of using that key! Lol!


Even so, that doesn't make much sense, because windows computers use a <ctrl> key. . . the 'windows' key is an entirely different set of functions.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Even so, that doesn't make much sense, because windows computers use a <ctrl> key. . . the 'windows' key is an entirely different set of functions.


The key next to the space bar on a Mac is the key that you use with c,v,p,t for copy, paste, print, tab....

When this keyboard is paired with my Mac, I have to use the "windows logo" key to get those functions, which isn't the key next to the space bar but one over. I was thinking that it would possibly be similar on the iPad as to where it is mapped since they are both apple devices....

I haven't been awake or home long enough to pair it with my iPad to check, but I did just pair it with my iPhone and sure enough, using the windows key with V pasted.

So it might not make sense, but it works! The windows key function won't, obviously, have windows functions on an apple device.

Oh and switching between the devices.... wasn't that easy! Guess i will delete the text message i just typed to test it! LOL!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> The key next to the space bar on a Mac is the key that you use with c,v,p,t for copy, paste, print, tab....
> 
> When this keyboard is paired with my Mac, I have to use the "windows logo" key to get those functions, which isn't the key next to the space bar but one over. I was thinking that it would possibly be similar on the iPad as to where it is mapped since they are both apple devices....
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tracey!!! I can deal with that....

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Tracey!!! I can deal with that....


Happy to have something useful to share at some point!

My Wi-Drive just showed up today.... I'm pretty sure I can figure out how to blame you for that too!! 

Because I spend most of my day on my Mac, i'm going to have to figure out how to swap them. The software sounds like it is for Windows only - i'm going to venture to say there is a Mac version of the keyboard that has the key in the correct place. Still hoping to be able to map it - my thumb just so naturally slides left to hit the command (apple) key and then any C-V-T-R. I'll play more later though - i'm home for a bit and have 3 papers to write and finals to study for... no more enabling please - my bank account can't take it yet!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you can figure out how to remap it, let me know....I don't know anything about that.

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you can figure out how to remap it, let me know....I don't know anything about that.


I only expect to be able to re-map it under OSX or Windows, not in iOS. But maybe there is something in the Windows Softwrae for it? I only have XP... LOL!

I know that the it says the software is where you can change the backlight options and all that. I can't attempt to look at that until next Friday at the soonest... these blasted papers are hanging over my head. I just had a cry over them - a "mommy meltdown" moment even after having chocolate.

Can I borrow your cape


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine arrived yesterday -- i wasn't home but Ed brought it in.  Now to decide if I hold it for a Christmas present. . .I'm inclined NOT to as I have a lot of new jewelry I'll be getting -- the Craft Fair yesterday had some very nice stuff.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Mine arrived yesterday -- i wasn't home but Ed brought it in. Now to decide if I hold it for a Christmas present. . .I'm inclined NOT to as I have a lot of new jewelry I'll be getting -- the Craft Fair yesterday had some very nice stuff.


 

You know you want to play with it.  I'm happy now, using the Windows key, though stupid, isn't difficult and works well. I used it a bit more last night and I'm convinced that I love it. The easy switch is so great, as I use different devices for different things... Fred hid it last night, though I know where he hides stuff. 

I am going to contact Logitech and ask them why, however....you know I believe in contacting the company. 

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You know you want to play with it.  I'm happy now, using the Windows key, though stupid, isn't difficult and works well. I used it a bit more last night and I'm convinced that I love it.


I"m adjusting to typing on it, i think i'm faster still on my apple extended - but it is very much broken in, and i think that helps. I'm not as fast on my BT because i don't use it as much.



> The easy switch is so great, as I use different devices for different things... Fred hid it last night, though I know where he hides stuff.


Here is hoping Fred doesn't easy switch his hiding places on you!!! 



> I am going to contact Logitech and ask them why, however....you know I believe in contacting the company.


Do share what they say - i can't have it on my radar for one more week. Of course, next Saturday might find me laying in bed all. day. long. You know it is bad when even your boyfriend makes a "no way!!!" Comment when he asks what time you HAD to get up tomorrow (today) and you say you don't. You have no reason for the alarm clock! (And i'm proud to say I slept in 5 whole minutes!!!)

But, i'm going to stick with the keyboard, I really really like the light up part - even if that proximity thing is still freaking me out!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> Do share what they say - i can't have it on my radar for one more week.


I've got a support ticket in; we'll see what they say.



> But, i'm going to stick with the keyboard, I really really like the light up part - even if that proximity thing is still freaking me out!


I like the light up, too....I got it for the easy switch, but the light up is going to be useful, too. We'll see how long a charge lasts; I hardly ever have to replace batteries on my Apple BT keyboard, so I'm spoiled.

While I was looking for information, I found this page which might be useful to y'all. I haven't gotten to test it yet as the K810 is hidden away... 

http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/37959

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> While I was looking for information, I found this page which might be useful to y'all. I haven't gotten to test it yet as the K810 is hidden away...
> 
> http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/37959


Extremely timely.... i was just going to curse the missing page up/down button. I never used to use those, but have started in the last 6 months while going to school and my fingers are reaching by memory!

Thanks!!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/Wireless-Solar-Keyboard-K760-for-Mac?crid=26

This is probably what they would tell me to buy.... i had forgotten about the solar one, i know it had good reviews over on MacRumors. I like the light up thing though.... i have it on "my" laptop (you know, the one the teen has for school now), and since I have low light in my room in the evening it will be useful. But give me some software to swap the keys!!

ETA: Hmmm, it also has the 3 BT connections... I might have to consider it if there is no way to swap, but darn it, i want it to illuminate!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I was in my XP VIrtual machine today (Fusion on Lion), the keyboard worked as expected - the only bizarre thing was that the windows-c/v combo cut and pasted, just pressing the windows key brought up the start menu!

I assume that is what it would do on a real machine? I'm also assuming that the Mac OS side is making it work in XP.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

My battery is on its way dead. The keyboard isn't illuminating anymore, it says I can plug it in and use it while it is charging... 

I can say that i have obviously gotten used to the illumination part because i miss it right now! But at least that shut off and the keyboard is still useable for now.


----------

